

Why Timehop Switched from Ruby to Go (Inside Their Stack) - ILIKEPONIES
http://blog.underdog.io/post/105614784787/inside-timehops-tech-stack

======
cmuir
Love this company and all their progress from the 4SquareAnd7YearsAgo days.
Great that they are still as thoughtful as ever when it comes to product and
infrastructure.

